# Salmon and samphire



## JaneUK (Nov 13, 2013)

I had some grilled cod with samphire at a restaurant -- yum! I found some samphire at the grocery store but only have salmon, not cod. I've tried looking for recipes for salmon with samphire but can't find any.... just every other kind of seafood with it. Is there a reason? Does it taste terrible together? Does the combination poison someone?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 13, 2013)

Samphire is not widely available here in the US, where it's more commonly known as "sea beans". In fact, I've only seen it a handful of times. 

I've never cooked it before. Can you describe the preparation that you had?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 13, 2013)

JaneUK said:


> I had some grilled cod with samphire at a restaurant -- yum! I found some samphire at the grocery store but only have salmon, not cod. I've tried looking for recipes for salmon with samphire but can't find any.... just every other kind of seafood with it. Is there a reason? Does it taste terrible together? Does the combination poison someone?


samphire is one of my favourite accompaniments to fish & seafood.i also use it "raw" in salads to add crunch & a touch of saltiness.there is absolutely no reason why you shouldn't pair it with salmon and,no,you won't kill anyone!!i have used it with most fish/seafood,including salmon & it works beautifully!!the thing to remember with samphire is that it grows on the shoreline & is naturally salty so go easy on the other seasonings.it is easy to over cook & only requires seconds in the pan.you want to retain that crunch & colour.tesco,sainsbury & asda all stock samphire.this is a dish i cooked with mussels,crevettes & samphire


----------



## taxlady (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay, you guys in GB usually call shrimp prawns. When are the crevettes?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Okay, you guys in GB usually call shrimp prawns. When are the crevettes?



They look like mussels to me.

Never mind. They're also shrimp/prawns. Can't delete this on my tablet.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Okay, you guys in GB usually call shrimp prawns. When are the crevettes?





GotGarlic said:


> They look like mussels to me.
> 
> Never mind. They're also shrimp/prawns. Can't delete this on my tablet.


they are large indian ocean prawns/shrimp.i think a lot of the retailers over here are using the name to differentiate between the farmed freshwater prawns that have flooded(no pun intended!)the market & their salt water cousins.some retailers sell the larger freshwater prawns as crevettes but you can taste the difference imo.the salt water varieties are much,much sweeter than the freshwater prawns & the shells turn a brighter shade of orange when cooked too.more expensive,but well worth the extra few bob!
Crevettes | Prawn Crevette | Buy Indian Prawns, Indian Ocean Prawns Online


----------



## menumaker (Nov 14, 2013)

Salmon and Samphire are wonderful together so no worries.The salty taste sets off the Salmon beautifully. Don't cook it too long, it's better a bit crunchie and no salt, just a good turn of black pepper,a knob of butter and a squeeze of lemon should do it


----------



## mbasiszta (Jan 27, 2014)

Like several just before me have said, do not overcook this combination. No need to add salt, but a dash of some spicy cajun seasonings works wonders. Enjoy?


----------

